# Travel sick pup



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Mylo is 5 months and doesn't travel too well. He tends to throw up each time we travel anywhere, short or long distance. 

Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Our Dexter had the same problem as a pup. Our vet recommended giving him meclizine (Dramamine) about 30 minutes before we left and he was usually OK. He eventually outgrew it.l


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Any ideas appreciated.


Get Mylo tired from a good 1/2 hour walk / run and light food. Then get or make a dog sleeping bag for him to crawl into inside his crate.

Good luck. Works for us.

RBD


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Mylo seems much better now and a lot more settled when we travel. I just took him out in the car as often as possible for short journeys and this seems to have worked. 

Thanks again for the advice


----------

